# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Hiroshima, fotot horror pas shpërthimit te bombes atomike

## RaPSouL

Te gjithe e kemi pare kerpudhen e madhe ne ajer qe shkaktoi bomba atomike ne Hiroshima ne vitin 1945. Por ushtari Capp ka gjetur dhe publikuar fotot e para te masakres ne terren. Trupa te djegur pa fund jane imazhet qe vijojne. Bomba atomike qe shpërtheu diten e hene me 6 gusht te vitit 1945 ne Hiroshima ishte dhe ngjarja me e madhe nukleare ne historine e luftes. Bomba vrau 140 mije njerëz ne Hiroshima dhe 80 mije ne Nagasaki. Tmerri nuk mbaroi me kaq, pas kësaj mijera te tjere vdiqen nga sëmundjet e shkaktuara nga rrezet radioaktive te përhapura pas shpërthimit te bombes.


*Fotot jane teper prekese, dhe nuk jane te preferuara per anetare/vizitore te moshave te uleta, andaj do t'i publikoj ne linqe ridrejtuese shkaqe sigurie.*


*Foto 1 (+18)*

*Foto 2 (+18)*

*Foto 3 (+18)*

*Foto 4 (+18)*

*Foto 5 (+18)*

*Foto 6 (+18)*

*Foto 7 (+18)*

*Foto 8 (+18)*

*Foto 9 (+18)*

*Foto 10 (+18)*

*Foto 11 (+18)*




Rapsoul

----------


## RaPSouL

Kam në dispozicion edhe disa pamje të tjera të pa publikuara më parë, por para se të marë të drejtën e autorit të fotografive për t'i publikuar nuk mund ti publikoj njëher, ndoshta ditët e ardhshme do i keni në këtë temë pamjet.

----------


## derjansi

japonis i hanger *****


shteti me demokrat ne bote bombardoj beogradin per tre muj rresht apo doni me u solidarizu dhe ju me serbet

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Edhe tash po ju falka e t'tana.

----------


## derjansi

> Edhe tash po ju falka e t'tana.


PO

qe thu ti ilirian njof ni shka ktu qe e urren pa mas ameriken dhe sa her e shan ai mu me shtohet dashnija per te.

po me bohet von mu per do japonez qe vran me miliona te pafajshem ne kine, filipine, indonezi, vietnam, laos, tajlande, ishujt e paqsorit etj e kur e provun ne veten e vet u hoqen si viktima.  US asht ilaci perfekt per kto lloj shtetesh

----------


## Darius

> Pufffff,.. miliona njerez te pafajshem ne tym te zi !
> 
> 
> 
> Kete e ben shteti me demokrat ne bote !


I njejti shtet demokrat qe te dha lirine ty. Apo do preferoje te digjeshe e priteshe nga cetniket serb edhe sot e kesaj dite?

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Vec budalles i bohet rrafsh, thojn ka na.
Po çka thojn tjeter ka ju ?... thojn qe miku i mir, ti thot te metat !
Bota s'ka nevoj per diktatur, por per paqe !

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> I njejti shtet demokrat qe te dha lirine ty. Apo do preferoje te digjeshe e priteshe nga cetniket serb edhe sot e kesaj dite?


Mos e vjodha kete demokraci ?! un me sa di, ajo i takon çdo te sapolinduri, qe me ligje e quajn e drejta per Liri !

----------


## Darius

Kesaj i thone dridhe Like. Pyeti shume serbi se sa te takonte demokracia apo e drejta qe te takonte qe nga lindja? Pse nuk arsyetoni perpara se te shkruani? Ishte ajo Amerike qe e vuri ne vend te drejten tende per te jetuar i lire. Mund ta mohosh po shqiptari se ka zakon te jete bukeshkale e mosmirenjohes.

----------


## Jackie

> PO
> 
> qe thu ti ilirian njof ni shka ktu qe e urren pa mas ameriken dhe sa her e shan ai mu me shtohet dashnija per te.
> 
> po me bohet von mu per do japonez qe vran me miliona te pafajshem ne kine, filipine, indonezi, vietnam, laos, tajlande, ishujt e paqsorit etj e kur e provun ne veten e vet u hoqen si viktima.  US asht ilaci perfekt per kto lloj shtetesh


Ajo amerike qe ti e do kaq shume ,papritmas mund tet kthehet dhe kundra ,mos tet vij cudi.

Derjans, politika eshte curve qe nuk njef fe e nder ,mos i beso shume. Populli eshte thjesht spektator qe i vuan mbi shpatulla.

Te thush qe ste bohet vone per miliona japonez ne bomben e hiroshimes i bje t'jesh komplet pa shpirt dhe shqiptari nuk njihet si i tille ,por si nje mikprites i ngrohte qe ka pas meshire per kedo qe ka kerku ndihme , perfshi dhe cifutet.

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> Kesaj i thone dridhe Like. Pyeti shume serbi se sa te takonte demokracia apo e drejta qe te takonte qe nga lindja? Pse nuk arsyetoni perpara se te shkruani? Ishte ajo Amerike qe e vuri ne vend te drejten tende per te jetuar i lire. Mund ta mohosh po shqiptari se ka zakon te jete bukeshkale e mosmirenjohes.


Po pse e ule veten kaq posht, duke i dhen te drejt serbit qe te vendos per te drejtat e mia !?

Ne me Amerik, a pa Amerik, vecse e patem filluar luften ton çlirimtare.
Perse kjo Amerik nuk e çliroi Kosoven kur ju dha pavaresia Bosnjes ?
Ndoshta ty nuk te kujtohet,  por rugova pati ber kete kerkes, dhe as qe u morr seriozisht bile ! U injorua krejtesisht nga amerikanet.

15 mije shqiptar ran deshmor, nuk e quaj kete *çlirim,, e aq me pak "fitore" !

----------


## derjansi

> Ajo amerike qe ti e do kaq shume ,papritmas mund tet kthehet dhe kundra ,mos tet vij cudi.
> 
> Derjans, politika eshte curve qe nuk njef fe e nder ,mos i beso shume. Populli eshte thjesht spektator qe i vuan mbi shpatulla.
> 
> Te thush qe ste bohet vone per miliona japonez ne bomben e hiroshimes i bje t'jesh komplet pa shpirt dhe shqiptari nuk njihet si i tille ,por si nje mikprites i ngrohte qe ka pas meshire per kedo qe ka kerku ndihme , perfshi dhe cifutet.


o zotini japonia ishte shtet agresor vrau me miliona te pafajshem ne azi mori at qe meritonte.

kur te me kthehet kunder dhe un do i kthehem kunder mos u boj merak, tani per tani di qe amerkia asht shkaku qe ka shqiptar ne kosov.

----------


## Jackie

> o zotini japonia ishte shtet agresor vrau me miliona te pafajshem ne azi mori at qe meritonte.
> 
> kur te me kthehet kunder dhe un do i kthehem kunder mos u boj merak, tani per tani di qe amerkia asht shkaku qe ka shqiptar ne kosov.


atehere ishte ligji t'fortit. Agresore ishin gjithe vendet e fuqishme. japonezi boni lufte te ndershme , kamikazet japonez asnjihere nuk goditen civil t'pafajshem ,por gjithmone godisnin anijet amerikane ne oqean ose bazat lufatarake ne terren. Kur Amerika se perballoi dot perdori bomben ,duke shfaros nji qytet te tere. Kjo s'mund t'i falet kurre nje shteti qe pretendon t'jete emblema demokracise.

ps. me ket punen e meritonte apo jo ,i bie qe sot te pershendesim sulmet terroriste ne 2001 ,per ate cfare amerika ka bo ne lindjen e mesme?Palestine, irak ,leban .etj etj?

----------


## Darius

> Po pse e ule veten kaq posht, duke i dhen te drejt serbit qe te vendos per te drejtat e mia !?
> 
> Ne me Amerik, a pa Amerik, vecse e patem filluar luften ton çlirimtare.
> Perse kjo Amerik nuk e çliroi Kosoven kur ju dha pavaresia Bosnjes ?
> Ndoshta ty nuk te kujtohet,  por rugova pati ber kete kerkes, dhe as qe u morr seriozisht bile ! U injorua krejtesisht nga amerikanet.
> 
> 15 mije shqiptar ran deshmor, nuk e quaj kete *çlirim,, e aq me pak "fitore" !


Cfare flet ore, di te lexosh shqip ti? Une i jap te drejte serbit? Juve nuk meritoni as t'iu lexosh e jo me t'iu kthesh pergjigje. Ti luften clirimtare e fillove me nxitjen e Amerikes. Shume arme erdhen nga Amerika e shume drejtues te luftes u pergatiten neper bazat amerikane. Apo po i sajoj une keto gjera? Edhe 15 mije deshmore qe rane, rane se eshte lufte e jo loje me kopaca. Po te genjen mendja nese mendon se do fitoje luften me 5 kallasha e 5 12.7 kunder tankeve, artilerise e aviacionit serb. Vetem te jesh infantil te mendosh qe do ja dilnit mbane me zemer e perkushtim.

----------


## derjansi

> atehere ishte ligji t'fortit. Agresore ishin gjithe vendet e fuqishme. japonezet boni lufte te ndershme , kamikazet japonez asnjihere nuk goditen civil t'pafajshem ,por gjithmone godisnin anijet amerikane ne oqean ose bazat lufatarake ne terren. Kur Amerika se perballoi dot perdori bomben ,duke shfaros nji qytet te tere. Kjo s'mund t'i falet kurre nje shteti qe pretendon t'jete emblema demokracise.
> 
> ps. me ket punen e meritonte apo jo ,i bie qe sot te pershendesim sulmet terroriste ne 2001 ,per ate cfare amerika ka bo ne lindjen e mesme?Palestine, irak ,leban .etj etj?


o zotni lexo pak per masakrat japoneze ne mancuri e filipine kundra civileve atje ku deri edhe kanibalizem kan ushtru

Amerika i dha ultimatum japonis qe te dorzohet dhe nuk do te kishte asni viktim.  japonia nuk pranoj.  pushtimi i japonis me lufte direkte do ti kushtonte amerikes afersisht 500000 deri ne 1 milon ushtar.  si thu ti cka duhet te kishte bo amerika?

ca pat bo amerika ne lindjen e mesme para 11 shtatorit me thuj pak?
a po cliroj afganistanin pre rusve, cliroj kuvajtin dhe shpetoj arabin saudite prej sadam hysenit.  e kto te mira pabuksat arab ja kthyn me 11 shtatorin.  kshtu qe dhe ato po vujn pasojat tash

----------


## illyrian rex

Askund nuk po shkruan se Japonia ushtroi agresion e para ndaj Amerikes. Ne vitin 1941 u sulmua Pearl Harbour, pa i shpallur akoma lufte Amerikes.

Nuk iu dolen llagarite mire japaneve, sepse me ate gjest vetem sa e zgjuan ariun nga gjumi.

Sikur te mos perdorej bomba atomike, lufta do te vazhdonte edhe shume vite te tjera, per te mos thene dekada.

----------


## derjansi

> Askund nuk po shkruan se Japonia ushtroi agresion e para ndaj Amerikes. Ne vitin 1941 u sulmua Pearl Harbour, pa i shpallur akoma lufte Amerikes.
> 
> Nuk iu dolen llagarite mire japaneve, sepse me ate gjest vetem sa e zgjuan ariun nga gjumi.
> 
> Sikur te mos perdorej bomba atomike, lufta do te vazhdonte edhe shume vite te tjera, per te mos thene dekada.


ej dreq e disha se kisha harru ni fakt kryesor lol po spo me bite ne men 

po pra amerika kishte estimu rreth 1 milion ushtar amerikan do vriteshin per te marr japonine do kishte zgjat te pakten dhe 5-6 vjet te tjera

dhe un ta garantoj qe do ishin vra 10 fish ma shum civil japonez gjat ktyne viteve sasa u vran nga kto dy bomba

----------


## Jackie

> o zotni lexo pak per masakrat japoneze ne mancuri e filipine kundra civileve atje ku deri edhe kanibalizem kan ushtru
> 
> Amerika i dha ultimatum japonis qe te dorzohet dhe nuk do te kishte asni viktim. japonia nuk pranoj. pushtimi i japonis me lufte direkte do ti kushtonte amerikes afersisht 500000 deri ne 1 milon ushtar. si thu ti cka duhet te kishte bo amerika?
> 
> ca pat bo amerika ne lindjen e mesme para 11 shtatorit me thuj pak?
> a po cliroj afganistanin pre rusve, cliroj kuvajtin dhe shpetoj arabin saudite prej sadam hysenit. e kto te mira pabuksat arab ja kthyn me 11 shtatorin. kshtu qe dhe ato po vujn pasojat tash


ti kapesh me nji argument bosh qe e ka bo fashizmi ,nazismi ,sovjetiket ,kinezet ,amerikant ,turqit me gjenocidin ne armeni etj. T'thashe pra ajo kohe ka qene ligji t'fortit, gjithe kane bo masakra jo vetem japonezt ,kush me pak e kush me shume. Por amerika tregoi dhembet me arme berthamore mbi njerez t'pafajshem sepse nuk ja doli dot me ushtri. Ashu sic humbi luften ne vietnam ,ashu dhe ne irak ,amerikani nuk njifet per fitimtar ,por si nje okupator qe me politiken e saj te flliqt ka bo masakra ne shume vene.

Une sigurisht qe i heq kapelen per kosoven ,por kurrsesi s'mund t'shtirem dhe t'them mire ja boni japonezit , mire ja boni vietnamit , mire ja boni dhe irakut. Este jashte llogjike. nejse ,e mbylla ktu.

----------


## derjansi

po dakort pra mor zotni ligji i te fortit 

amerika doli ma e forta.


na e shpjego pak si e humi luften ne irak amerika?

----------


## Jackie

> po dakort pra mor zotni ligji i te fortit 
> 
> amerika doli ma e forta.
> 
> 
> na e shpjego pak si e humi luften ne irak amerika?


Ti mos kujto se fitimitar del ai qe vret t'pafajshem. Amerika Luften e humbi sepse vrau mbi 600.000 civil irakien ,600.000 po them une me shifra zyrtare por mund t'jene dhe me shume. amerika i shpalli lufte irakut ,dhe arsyja ishte sepse ishin te bindur qe iraku po prodhonte arme berthamore? arme berthamore jo vetem qe su gjeten ,por kane hap nji lufte qe besoj do zgjase me dekada. Regjimi sadamit vertet s'ishte me i miri , por sot eshte 10 here shume me keq nen regjimin e amerikanve.

Kjo pra quhet lufte e humbur.

----------

